# Mythic Earth?



## HalfElfSorcerer (Jan 19, 2003)

Hey, can anyone comment on the situation with Mythic Earth?  It seemed like an interesting product, but I haven't heard anything about it for months.  What's the scoop?


----------



## RangerWickett (Jan 19, 2003)

Last year, around February, I planned to have written and published Wild Spellcraft and Mythic Earth by the end of the year.  Plus, I figured Russ would write and publish a book or two.

Instead, I ended up co-writing on Tournaments, Fairs, & Taverns; Four-Color to Fantasy, and Elements of Magic, plus work on Asgard and the ENWorld Player's Journal.  So I've ended up writing more than I'd actually planned, but very little on what I was most interested in writing - Mythic Earth.

I've made a promise to myself not to add anything new to my plate, but I've still got a lot of obligations to fulfill before I can get to work on Mythic Earth: Co-writing FCTF-Modern and the Big Book of Super-Powers, assisting on Elements of Magic 2, editing Going Down the Road to Hell and Deadly Games, and writing regular articles for ENMag.  

*Takes deep breath*

So when do I plan to get to work on Mythic Earth?  I'm estimating March.  However, I think I might be able to squeeze in a few pages here and there, which should help.


----------



## HalfElfSorcerer (Jan 20, 2003)

Thanks for sharing.  I guess that's the downside of success - you have less time to do what you REALLY want to do.  Well, good luck!


----------



## TheLe (Feb 11, 2003)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> *Does anyone want to see D20 Comics? *




I read some Dungeons and Dragons comic books back in the late 80's, and I found them kinda of dumb.

D20 as a sytem does not translate well into other mediums, like comic books.  And reading about a group of midievil warriors was particuatly boring.  Dungeon Crawls and puzzle solving is best left to cartoons and table top games in my opinion.

However, if you made a comic book parady of RPGers, now that would be intereting.  But think Dork Tower already does that?

~Le


----------



## RangerWickett (Feb 11, 2003)

Um . . . you _have_ heard of The Lord of the Rings, haven't you?  When I play my games, I try to make them interesting stories, like LotR, rather than just dungeon crawls.  Any comics I would be involved in would follow the same philosophy.


----------

